# the 1990 - 1993 Nissan Sunny



## sira (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Guys
I’m from Sri Lanka and i have Nissan FB 13 1992 model.we call it Nissan Sunny FB13. bellow details I got form wikki page

GA15DS
The GA15DS is a 1.5 L (1497 cc) 16V DOHC engine with a carburetor. It produces 94 hp (70 kW) @6000 rpm and 126 N•m (93 ft•lbf) @3600 rpm. It was used in the 1990 - 1993 Nissan Sunny, 1990 - 1993 Nissan Pulsar, 1990 - 1994 Nissan NX Coupe (JDM), 1990 - 1997 Nissan Wingroad & AD van.

My car got a carburetor and it controlled by ECU unit. How ever as I feel the carburetor is not performing good. See the following issue

1.On idle, the engine speed get changed. I can see ECU light blink 

2.When I switch on the head lamp , or rear defroster the engine speed will not be changed. But I checked the solenoid and I can hear the click sound when I on the head lamp. but not speed will increased 

3.How the secondary throttle will be opened?

Can some body help me to fix this please? Any body having the manual for this model will be really appreciate

Thanks
Sira


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Sira, Let's start with the idle problem.
I think you should check the oxygen sensor. This would be located in the exhaust manifold and would have a green or brown wire running to it. The wire may also be orange. Check to see that the wire is making contact with the sensor. There should be a small spade plug on the wire near the sensor.
Be carefull on this next move, keep your hands away from moving parts.
With the engine running, reach down and unplug the wire that goes to the sensor.
When you do this, the engine idle should change. If it does not,you may need to get a new oxygen sensor.
Secondly, let's talk about the computer. It should be located under the passenger seat. If it is not there, locate it and let us know where it is.
When you find it, look for a small blinking light. That light will tell you what code the computer has stored. Let us know........mike k.


----------



## sira (Jan 28, 2008)

Thaks for your advice. i have downloaded the nissan sintra b13 manual and according to that i chaecked the O2 sensor. it is working ok. how can i find FB 13 sunny service manal

Sira


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Try the Google search engine.


----------

